# Apresentação e substituição da minha estação



## XtraNO (18 Dez 2014 às 13:14)

Olá amigos.
Tal como muitos de vocês, também eu tenho este bichinho do tempo desde pequenino, ainda sou do tempo em que fazia obrigatoriamente parte do TeleJornal a previsão do tempo, em quadro a giz com um cientista a explicar o que lá estava e como isso ia condicionar os próximos dias, não como o de agora, para atrasados mentais ou gente sem tempo para perder ou simplesmente para gente sem qualquer curiosidade sobre o que os rodeia, gente que não sabe o que anda cá a fazer.
Atalhando: possuo uma estação Davis Vantage Pro Wireless com data logger que comprei nova, um dinheirão! Chegou-me às mãos no dia 31 de Dezembro de 1998. Vinha com um problema de calibração no sensor de humidade exterior que eu próprio fui tentando solucionar, o tipo de problema que me parece inadmissível num equipamento deste preço. Nunca fez leituras correctas desse parâmetro.
Tirando isso só posso dizer bem, tirando aquele problema do pluviómetro com as aranhas, em tempo seco tem de ser limpo numa base semanal porque na primeira chuvada não irá funcioRessalvo ainda a falta de profissionalismo revelada pela Davis na minha tentativa de resolução do problema que vos relatei, porque a solução por eles apresentada seria eu reenviá-la para os USA ao abrigo da garantia ou então para Barcelona, comigo a pagar, pasme-se!
Como me fui desenrascando sozinho nunca mais os contactei e deixo aqui a denúncia.
No verão passado deixei cair a consola e parti o LCD, só tenho podido visualizar os dados via PC e não em qualquer um, tem de ter ligação de porta série (salvo erro) o que ja vai sendo raro porque o meu data logger ainda não é USB.
Já tentei adquirir uma consola em segunda mão, mas nem no ebay encontrei para o meu modelo velhinho, mas há muitas para a Pro2!
E é isto que me leva a vir aqui pedir-vos ajuda na compra de uma nova estação, mas tendo em conta de que já não estamos nos bons anos 90 teria de ser algo no máximo até aos 200, 250€ e que fizesse o mesmo que a minha fazia mas mais barato Para não estranhar! Eu sei que por estes valores e tendo a minha o data logger vai ser impossível mas pelo que já vi, há muitas mais ofertas do que 1998, sinceramente fiquei completamente baralhado e já não sei qual escolher mas ao menos uma que permita colocação de dados online.
Aguardo as vossas opiniões e desculpem-me se me estiquei.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Furby (18 Dez 2014 às 16:01)

Se for a nível "Profissional" tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*" que custa 242€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html .

A nível de gama média / semiprofissional e entrada no mundo das estações meteorológicas, então ai recomendo a "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" que custa 123,35€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html .

E caso de futuro necessite de acessórios para a "Watson", estão disponíveis em:

"AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/search.ht...0&tf=category&to=r&tf=price&to=nr&id=Tc4P9syo .

"Waters & Stanton Ltd" - http://wsplc.com/weather-stations.html .


----------



## XtraNO (18 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

Furby disse:


> Se for a nível "Profissional" tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*" que custa 242€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html .
> 
> A nível de gama média / semiprofissional e entrada no mundo das estações meteorológicas, então ai recomendo a "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" que custa 123,35€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html .
> 
> ...


Obrigado. Pelo que estive a ler aqui no fórum acerca da Watson parece que apresentam alguns problemas de fiabilidade dos sensores e de entrada de água inclusive no compartimento das baterias. Isto já foi resolvido?
Outra questão, ambos os modelos permitem colocação de dados online?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Werk_AG (20 Dez 2014 às 04:25)

Furby disse:


> Se for a nível "Profissional" tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*" que custa 242€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514040.html .
> 
> A nível de gama média / semiprofissional e entrada no mundo das estações meteorológicas, então ai recomendo a "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" que custa 123,35€ - Ver na loja "AstroRadio" - http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html .



Porquê "Se for a nível "Profissional" tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*""? Tem ela assim tão grandes diferenças ao nível da precisão e qualidade dos dados obtidos relativamente à sua irmã *Watson W-8681-Solar, *que justifique considerar uma de "nível profissional" e a outra de "semiprofissional"?
Será por ter ecran a cores e Wi-Fi? Ou pelo intervalo de medida dos dados ser menor? Será pelo menos o RS eficiente para essa classificação?

Estás são interrogações mais dirigidas ao possível comprador do que a quem colocou as afirmações. Faz parte da missão de um vendedor ou marca,  colocar nomes apelativos ou que induzam uma determinada ideia ou conceito, o papel do comprador é procurar alhear-se desse mesmo efeito e ser objectivo.


----------



## XtraNO (26 Dez 2014 às 22:22)

Werk_AG disse:


> Porquê "Se for a nível "Profissional" tem a "*Watson W-8681-PRO*""? Tem ela assim tão grandes diferenças ao nível da precisão e qualidade dos dados obtidos relativamente à sua irmã *Watson W-8681-Solar, *que justifique considerar uma de "nível profissional" e a outra de "semiprofissional"?
> Será por ter ecran a cores e Wi-Fi? Ou pelo intervalo de medida dos dados ser menor? Será pelo menos o RS eficiente para essa classificação?
> 
> Estás são interrogações mais dirigidas ao possível comprador do que a quem colocou as afirmações. Faz parte da missão de um vendedor ou marca,  colocar nomes apelativos ou que induzam uma determinada ideia ou conceito, o papel do comprador é procurar alhear-se desse mesmo efeito e ser objectivo.



Obrigado.
Pelo que vou lendo, as estações Watson não são de todo recomendáveis e a primeira resposta que me foi dada é um copy/paste de respostas já dadas a outros utilizadores do fórum. Isto é um fórum de vendedores?
Desculpem o desabafo.
Quanto à minha escolha penso que voltará a recair numa Davis, uma Vue que é mais em conta, o refrescamento dos dados exteriores  é feito cada 2,5s, nas outras marcas é sempre uma eternidade e principalmente pela robustez e qualidade de concepção. Realmente em meteorologia a qualidade paga-se caro.
Mas porreiro era arranjar uma consola de substituição para a velha Vantage. 

Cumprimentos.


----------

